
Ask HN: (ReAsk) Are they trying to fire Mark Zuckerberg? - sahin-boydas
I asked this question 5 months ago, I want to ask again.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15462092
======
sahin-boydas
one public one...

[https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/ne...](https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-
tech/news/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-quit-investor-scott-stringer-a8286451.html)

~~~
sahin-boydas
new one

[https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/9/17216474/mark...](https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/9/17216474/mark-
zuckerberg-resign-investor-groups-facebook-scandal)

------
mtmail
Re-replying with the same counter-question
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15462992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15462992))

Who is 'they'?

~~~
megamindbrian2
The board of directors? The other C-levels. What does it matter. Does anyone
know if company culture wants him gone?

